# In urgent need of snowblower repair help.



## CarloA (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello readers, this is my first official thread on Hobbytalk and I hope that I can get my problem fixed with your help. Ok, here goes.

It has been around 2 months now that I've been trying to get my Ariens snowblower to work. The last person who owned it gave up on it couple of years ago because he thought it was a carburetor issue. Well, I found out that the problem is electrical; no spark. At first it would spark intermittently and faintly. Now, after changing the condenser and points, there is no spark at all.

According to my general service manual, i think the problem is caused by multiple culprits such as: ignition switch, stator plate timing, points air gap, and the fact that there is continuity even when ignition points are not touching!

Im so lost right now, don't know what to do. Im almost gonna give up on it although I know that the machine is good. 

I thought that, as a car mechanic, this job would have been a walk in the park.

-Ariens built around 1985 "ish"
-Model # 924040
-serial # 011791
-Almost sure that its an "Lhead" (i can see both valve faces from the spark plug hole)
-Coil magneto ignition behind or "under flywhell" so I guess air gap is non adjustable between coil and magnets.

P.S: its urgent, because here in montreal, today is the first snow storm and its hitting nearly 25cm of snow. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I'd convert to electronic ignition something like this
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/universal_ignition_module.cfm


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Somewhere on the engine should be a model number along with some other numbers, look closely. Your engine may or may not have points. 

If you are not getting spark the problem could be a defective ignition coil, points, if equipped, or a wire grounded in the ignition on off circuit. When you turn the ignition switch off the coil is grounded and will not produce spark. 

Disconnect the ignition switch and see if it will start. If it starts, bad switch.

Remove the engine cover and disconnect the wire, on the coil, that goes to the ignition switch and attempt to start. If it starts, wire to switch grounded.

Check air gap between coil and flywheel. Use a business card.

Most snow blower engines are Tecumseh. I will assume yours is. This manual may help.
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## CarloA (Dec 9, 2009)

hdman97 said:


> I'd convert to electronic ignition something like this
> http://www.jackssmallengines.com/universal_ignition_module.cfm


Thats very interesting. I will definitely consider this if all else fails!
Thank you.


----------



## CarloA (Dec 9, 2009)

Airman said:


> Somewhere on the engine should be a model number along with some other numbers, look closely. Your engine may or may not have points.
> 
> If you are not getting spark the problem could be a defective ignition coil, points, if equipped, or a wire grounded in the ignition on off circuit. When you turn the ignition switch off the coil is grounded and will not produce spark.
> 
> ...


Yes my motor is a tecumseh, but I searched in vain because the engine tag is nowhere to be found. It seems that the air gap between coil and magnets is non verifiable because its behind the flywheel - there is no access to see it. Also, i do have a points system since i just replaced it. 

Thanks for the advice: i will start doing this asap. 

I wish I can take pictures and show them to you so you can get an idea of whats going on.
And thanks a million for the service manual!!! Thats wonderful!

anyways, I appreciate your help. And will keep you posted.

take care.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

you DON'T have a points system? or you removed them, and put in a chip to replace them?

since your saying the coil is behind the flywheel, you HAVE points unless you removed them

points air gap setting is .020", and don't worry about the coil gap, just leave that be


----------



## CarloA (Dec 9, 2009)

*Electrical solved!*

Finally a spark!!!!
I set my points gap at .020", set the stator plate timing, put a new spark plug, and BAM! A O.K.

Now all I gotta do is take care of the fuel issue.

Thank you everyone for your help.
Yours truly, a rookie.


----------

